# astonishing ads!



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

So I was just online looking around and saw this on craigslist! Not sure if this is real, or to good to be true. Probably the latter. My word! If I could convince mom I would go get this right. now.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Update people! This ad is for real! I am snagging it while it is around!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Assuming there's no catch - go and get yourself a baby grand, Sarah!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Assuming there's no catch - go and get yourself a baby grand, Sarah!


Well there is a 250 dollar moving fee, but the piano itself is free. I'm getting it and fulfilling a dream!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent - enjoy your good fortune then.


P.S. An afterthought. You do play the piano?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Take a good piano tuner/repair person along to make sure the piano is fit to be tuned. We had a baby grand at the church that would have needed a lot of work before it could be properly tuned.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Excellent - enjoy your good fortune then.
> 
> P.S. An afterthought. You do play the piano?


Nope! But I am starting lessons in the New Year. However I dont own any kind of piano and I just cant pass up this offer. I would be a fool to.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Take a good piano tuner/repair person along to make sure the piano is fit to be tuned. We had a baby grand at the church that would have needed a lot of work before it could be properly tuned.


Will do! Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

We wish you joy with your new piano.


----------

